# 811 issues



## jimmyp (Feb 10, 2006)

My 811 has been acting up for the last couple of days. The picture size ranges from a small box in the upper left portion of the screen to a screen "blow-up" where I only see a quarter of the picture, but greatly enlarged. Unplugged and rebooting helps for only a few minutes. This happens on HD as well as SD.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Your 811? Perhaps you should ask in the 811 forum?


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

Moved to the 811 forum


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Unplug the DVI cable Turn off your display pull power plug on both, wait 15 minutes then plug everything back in. If this doesn't work try reset to defaults in the menu.

This issue has been noted a couple times and has been seen primarily on displays connected via DVI. This points to an EDID handshake glitch between the 811 and Display.

Jason


----------

